# FRINK Plow Frame / Bumper setup For Sale



## JDA084 (Mar 8, 2021)

Frink hydraulic plow frame and front bumper setup in excellent condition- came off a 70's mack

45" frame size

Also have spare adapters and gearboxes that are brand new, never used still with original tags on them from 1984 / 1986

Truck has been inside since new.
We are restoring the truck 

Asking $1,800 for the setup. Will consider reasonable offers.

Located in Greenville, RI 02828

Thank you


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice truck!


----------



## JDA084 (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks.
We are restoring to its original condition. This is when my grandfather took it home new in 73.


----------



## JDA084 (Mar 8, 2021)

Will consider any reasonable offer that is fair


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

You need to sell something, that way there you can take your wife to Lucky dog tavern in N. Smithfield, next door to lindy's tavern. Went there last week, excellent food, not cheap, a B/L  16oz. was only $3 Thumbs Up From a Central Falls guy, Good Luck !!


----------

